# Intermittent Video Problems with OTA Broadcast of Heroes.



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know if this was a local problem with WDIV in Detroit or from NBC. I recorded Heroes and there were intermittent video dropouts along with the entire lower half of the screen being greyed out. I've seen video dropouts before, but the greying out is a new one. 

Anyone else see this?


----------

